
Romney 2012 is first political campaign to buy Twitter trending topic - codelion
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/29/3277934/romney-2012-first-political-campaign-buy-sponsored-trending-topic-on
======
benologist
This is almost as relevant to HN as it is to The Verge, a tech news rag that
will rewrite _anything_ on its quest to hijack someone else's work.

